# Boat Swap and Demo Sale



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

Hello Everyone!

Alpine Sports in Boulder is having our annual Gear Swap and Demo Sale on August 22-24. Here are the highlights:

-2008 Demo Boats on Sale (Whitewater, Touring, Inflatable, Canoes and Gear)
-15% off All New Gear
-Boat Swap
-Bring in gear, swap with other folks or drop it off as a consignment sale. If consignment, you get 100% of sale price as store credit or 80% in cash.

As always we'll have a bunch of friendly boaters around to help answer questions and make sure you get the gear y'all need.

Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

Bump!

We're having lots of people bring by great used gear for the swap. Thanks and keep it coming!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

So you're accepting gear for 2 weeks before the sale? That is so much more convenient than most sales. Might have to bring you a boat, thanks.


----------



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

*It's On*

The Boat Swap and sale is on today!

Up to 50% off selected items!

Paddles-20% Off
PFD's, Helmets, Drytops-25% Off
Kayaks-15% Off
Tons of Demos and Consignment Boats n' Gear for Sale

Casual Wear-50% off
Last Year's Winter Gear-Up to 70% Off!

Give us a call or stop by to check out what we've got!


----------

